# firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta?



## bastianak (Sep 6, 2004)

i have a 2000 jetta gl and im tryin to find a hole to feed my power wire for my amp through the firewall on the drivers side but having no luck can anybody point me in a direction of one? thanks alot


----------



## NC2002GTI (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (bastianak)*

There should be a blank grommet you can use tucked away above and slightly to the left of the brake booster.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (NC2002GTI)*

Here's a picture:


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

what engine?
its alot more open in a 2.0


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Keep in mind, that grommet is there for drive-by wire engines, such as the 1.8T, TDI, I believe VR6, and later 2.0's.
2000 2.0L engines may still be throttle by cable (having a physical connection between the pedal and throttle body)


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

i had the 1999.5 my grommet was free nothing near it


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*

where does the wire come out of on the other end? do u have to take your dash apart to get to it?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (BostonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonVR6* »_where does the wire come out of on the other end? do u have to take your dash apart to get to it?

Right above the gas pedal.
Yes it's easier to take the lower dash part to retrieve the wire


----------



## dmann (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (bcruze)*

Thanks for posting the pic, I'm getting ready to install an amp wire this weekend and this will help a lot! 
-- Dave


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (dmann)*

got a pic of the inside of the car where the wire comes through into the cabin? i tried to find with no luck


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (BostonVR6)*

Bump for inside shot


----------



## SPJetta19 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (BostonVR6)*

bump for inside shot too.. i need the same thing lol


----------



## SPJetta19 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: firewall hole for my amp power wire in a 2000 jetta? (SPJetta19)*

nm dude i just dude it in like 1 minute once you find the hole stick the wire through a shove a good amount in then go inside the car on the drivers side (by the pedals) and look up through that plastic peice and you will see day light.. just reach your hand through the little holes and pull the wire and do with it what you want...


----------

